# Ellerman Line -old WW2 crew members/officers



## Ray Rowlands (Oct 31, 2011)

Are there any surviving Ellerman crew members/officers that might have sailed with my late father John Richard Rowlands from Anglesey(DOB 24.3.17) He sailed on following ships during WW2..
25.10.37..City of Baroda (4th officer)
15.6.38 Kioto (3rd Officer)
28.7.39 City of Johannesburg (3rd officer)
4.2.41 City of Eastbourne (3rd officer)
28.9.42 City of Rangoon (2nd officer)
21.6.44 Empire Irving (2nd officer)
21.1.46 City of Khartoum (2nd officer)
12.10.46 Promoted to chief officer City of Khartoum
20.12.46 Resigned ( Joined the Brit Rail fleet at Holyhead)
I am particularly interested in when he was on the Empire Irving as I was born in Sept 1944, when he was away and was over a year old before he first saw me ! 
My father died on 8 January 1994


----------



## John Owen Jones (Oct 25, 2009)

*John owen jones*



Ray Rowlands said:


> Are there any surviving Ellerman crew members/officers that might have sailed with my late father John Richard Rowlands from Anglesey(DOB 24.3.17) He sailed on following ships during WW2..
> 25.10.37..City of Baroda (4th officer)
> 15.6.38 Kioto (3rd Officer)
> 28.7.39 City of Johannesburg (3rd officer)
> ...


Hi Ray, 
( Ray Rowlands;548521 )

I believe my father Griffith Gwilym Jones of Morfa Nefyn may well have served with your father. He was born on the 25/08/1919 and I surfaced on the 06 /02/1949. He died in 2005.
He served on the City of Baroda from the 15/04/1940 so he probably would not have met your father then. However, he joined the Empire Irving a week after your father on the 28/06/1944 and remained on that ship until he was discharged in Bombay on the 01/04/1945. He underwent an emergecy gallbladder operation and was repatriated that year and rejoined the family building company.
They, obviously, would have known each other. I am sorry that I am not able to give you more information but trust that details I have given are of interest.

Best wishes,

John.


----------



## John Owen Jones (Oct 25, 2009)

*John owen jones*



Ray Rowlands said:


> Are there any surviving Ellerman crew members/officers that might have sailed with my late father John Richard Rowlands from Anglesey(DOB 24.3.17) He sailed on following ships during WW2..
> 25.10.37..City of Baroda (4th officer)
> 15.6.38 Kioto (3rd Officer)
> 28.7.39 City of Johannesburg (3rd officer)
> ...


Hi Ray, 
( Ray Rowlands;548521 )

I believe my father Griffith Gwilym Jones of Morfa Nefyn may well have served with your father. He was born on the 25/08/1919 and I surfaced on the 06 /02/1949. He died in 2005.
He served on the City of Baroda from the 15/04/1940 so he probably would not have met your father then. However, he joined the Empire Irving a week after your father on the 28/06/1944 and remained on that ship until he was discharged in Bombay on the 01/04/1945. He underwent an emergecy gallbladder operation and was repatriated that year and rejoined the family building company.
They, obviously, would have known each other. I am sorry that I am not able to give you more information but trust that details I have given are of interest.

Best wishes,

John.


----------

